# Bildschirmauflösung Knoppix 3.7



## Shooter2k (23. Februar 2005)

Hallo , 
ich habe Knoppix 3.7 auf meinem Rechner installiert und möchte nun die Bildschirmauflösung von 1024 auf 1280 ändern. Nur leider funktioniert es einfach nicht. Habe die XF86config-4 editiert und auch 1280 vor den modes gesetzt es geht einfach nicht. Dann dachte ich , ich boote von cd und setzte vorher knoppix26 screen=1280x1024, um dann die erstellte config in mein system zu kopieren. Aber er bootet zwar zeigt aber kein Bild mehr danach. Was mache ich falsch ? gibt es ein Grafisches Frontend für xf86 auf Debian Basis? Unter Suse funktionierte alles einwandfrei.

Danke
Henry


----------

